# post sexy ducks



## p1ngpong (Jun 13, 2014)

I would wreck that.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 13, 2014)

I would quack that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2014)

So is that how someone has a pheasant plucking day that has suddenly gone _afowl_?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 13, 2014)

Spoiler: NSFW DILF


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2014)

Those look underage


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it normal that I got an erection from BORTZ's post?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd plunder that plumage, if you know what I am saying.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 13, 2014)

Vulpes retires and everyone else starts Animal Quirks. 

Your legacy lives on Abnocto.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2014)

One can not go with someone not capable of foul play.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Vipera (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2014)




----------

